

O2 (UK) defines unlimited – define:unlimited - billglover
http://billglover.co.uk/2015/01/04/6103

======
wickedOne
why would google use a telecom as source for a definition?

also,
[https://www.google.nl/search?q="3.95GB"+site%3A02.co.uk](https://www.google.nl/search?q="3.95GB"+site%3A02.co.uk)
doesn't come up with any results so i find this kind of hard to believe to be
honest…

~~~
sjtgraham
It's o2.co.uk not 02.co.uk. There is probably some HTML somewhere on the o2
site, perhaps in some terms and conditions that uses <dl> to define key terms
pertinent to the document. It's plausible that GoogleBot simply crawled this,
understands the semantics of <dl>, and took this as a definition of unlimited.

------
DangerousPie
Hmm, O2 UK doesn't actually offer any unlimited data packages as far as I'm
aware:
[https://www.o2.co.uk/shop/simplicity](https://www.o2.co.uk/shop/simplicity)

This might still be real, but if it is then it's either based on an old tariff
or another country's O2.

------
eterm
I'd like all mobile internet adverts to have to specify in minutes the "fair
usage".

4Gb is "unlimited" fair usage. That would seem less fair expressed as "35
minutes". *

Packages offering 250MB of 4G would seem pathetic when expressed as "2 1/2
minutes of internet".

*Average 4G speed is apparently around 15Mbps in UK.

~~~
64mb
They could just say "4gb" or "250mb" and reserve the words "unlimited" until
they truly are. I'm on Three and use 20-25gb/mo. They say it's unlimited, but
it certainly isn't limiting.

~~~
cynix
It can never be "unlimited" because there is always a limit to how much data
you can transfer in a month, given a theoretical maximum bandwidth of x Mbps
for 4G networks (actual achieveable transfer speed even less). The correct
term is "unmetered".

~~~
64mb
Actually, yeah, that would be a better term.

------
psykovsky
In Portugal unlimited means 15GB... Not that we're any beyter for it, mind
you. It's really just an arbitrary number.

